# Need help put auto on/off switch back together



## Rickyd123 (May 13, 2021)

I took it apart to clean the contact points. It was spring loaded. It kind of exploded when I took the last screw out. I have no idea how to put it back together. I'm hoping someone here can help me. Here's a pic of the parts and the compressor. It's a Pro 4000 DeVilBiss Power Co.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oops!


----------



## Rickyd123 (May 13, 2021)

If no one knows how to put it back together, can someone tell me the parts name so I find a replacement or an explode view of how they're put together on the internet. I also add a new picture of it that I forgot to add when I originally made this post.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it is an air compressor pressure switch.
and you are not supposed to take them apart..
that is why i posted oops!
they are a non service able safety part.
they are low cost new less than $20.00
this one might be close.
QUALITY Air Compressor Pressure Switch Control Valve 90-120PSI 35-150PSI | eBay
there is also an 800 number for the mfg on the side of the tank
have you called them?
and are there any exact model numbers on the plastic covers or the tank?
the pro 4000 is the series number.

these days always snap pix before you tear down, as well as during the tear down.
if it was here.... yea i could put it back together..


----------



## Rickyd123 (May 13, 2021)

iowagold said:


> it is an air compressor pressure switch.
> and you are not supposed to take them apart..
> that is why i posted oops!
> they are a non service able safety part.
> ...


Thanks I bought it. It's my best shot at fixing it. I couldn't see any other way to clean the contact points except taking it apart. It's been a good compressor. I've had it 20 years and it was used when I got it.


----------

